# Looking for a large Saddle Bag



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Tried a search but cannot find exactly what I am looking for. I want one big enough to hold a change of clothes and misc tools/tubes/patchkit. I like the carradice bags but they seem hard to locate stateside. I recall seeing one that was brown/tan on someones bike around here but cannot locate it any longer. Any recommendations?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Check with Rivendell Bicycle Works. They should have what you want.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Having a hard time myself... these guys have not responded to emails








https://www.frostriver.com/bike_bags/echo_trail.html

and I recently found this one








https://www.velo-orange.com/saddlebag.html

there is always rivendell if you want to spend more... much bigger and you will prob need one with stays


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

www.frostriver.com
www.wallbike.com
www.rivbike.com

I have the small Frost River Echo trail bag that FatTire has a picture of up there. I like it a lot.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Carradice is sold by Peter White Cycles, Harris Cyclery, and Wallingford. You may have seen the Barley on my bike--


















For me this is the perfect size, but if you carry a lot of stuff to work you might want to move up a size (not sure what model that would be...I'm tempted by the Lowsaddle Longflap but it's nearly twice the volume). 

I've got to say, there's just something about this bag. I get the biggest kick out of being able to carry stuff without even having a rack on the bike. I think I could do a motel overnight with this thing and nothing else.

Mark


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Sweet Mercian.  :thumbsup:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Pic of Riv's Banana Bag


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> Having a hard time myself... these guys have not responded to emails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That VO looks really nice. I tried Rivindells website but could never get to any pricing info. Anyone know what their Banana Bag goes for?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

FrontRanger said:


> That VO looks really nice. I tried Rivindells website but could never get to any pricing info. Anyone know what their Banana Bag goes for?


You need to clik on their "Store" button:

http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/

Their "banana" bag is now a Nigel Smythe and Sons Seat Pouch. I chose to get a Frost River bag as that is the company that used to make the Baggins bags. Frost River also makes the Velo-Orange bag. Those small bags are about $75-80.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I like this one

<IMG SRC="https://www.rivbike.com/images/catpics/new/20-140.jpg">

but it ain't cheap!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

one more for a cool $95








https://www.peterwhitecycles.com/berthoud.asp


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I tried the Rivendell Banana bag for commuting to work but it ended up being too small. I ended up getting the Carradice Nelson Longflap which holds my work cloths, spare tube & levers, extra lights with no problem. I also got the SQL Uplift which allows you to quickly take the bag off the bike.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I really think I need a wide one. I ride a small frame (50cm) and I think the tall ones would come too close to the tire. Anyone run into this issue?


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> I really think I need a wide one. I ride a small frame (50cm) and I think the tall ones would come too close to the tire. Anyone run into this issue?


Yes, on a 52cm Specialized Roubaix, the Carradice Barley was marginal. You may need a support like Carradice's Bagman support, or Rivendell's Hupe:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

*hey brianmcg*



brianmcg said:


> www.frostriver.com
> www.wallbike.com
> www.rivbike.com
> 
> I have the small Frost River Echo trail bag that FatTire has a picture of up there. I like it a lot.



a few questions:
is there a zipper under the flap?
if so, plastic or metal?
how does that bag attach? 
a strap around the rails and 1 on the post? 
what are the dimensions?

Frost River must be closed for the season.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

oooh, that's nifty!


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

i have 4 carradice NELSON bags, great bags, lots of space, attaches to my brooks saddle bag loops. carradice web site lists dealers world wide.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> a few questions:
> is there a zipper under the flap?
> if so, plastic or metal?
> how does that bag attach?
> ...


1. There is no zipper. There are two flaps on the side (like the side flaps on a cereal box) that can lay on your stuff or that you can cinch together with a shoelace or something (there is a hole there for this). I don't cinch and it keeps everything in there fine. You would have to turn upside down for anything to have a chance of falling out.

2. The bag attaches with leather straps. There are holes in the bag so that you can loop them around the seat rails or the bag loops if you have a Brooks.

3. I don't know exact dimensions but I can fit two tubes, a CO2 pump, two cartridges, a multi tool, wallet (there is a small sleave for this), and a cell phone and still have room left over for some power bars or a couple of bananas.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Double post.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

good info- thx


----------



## Bolo_Grubb (May 28, 2006)

some very cool looking bags


----------

